# Need Help to get the correct cnc



## anthonyGghattas

Hello all 
Hope your having a great day 
I am new to the cnc machines and i am looking to purchase one for my workshop i would like to ask if a milling machine example : (HOLZ HER Nesting CNC Router DYNESTIC 7521) can also make 3d carving ? 
and horizontal door engraving (for locks doors …) ?
Hope you can help me with that i am totally confused thank you in advance


----------



## oldnovice

There are a lot of things to consider when you "want" a CNC.
Cost, space requirements, power requirements, dust colkection, and customer support are some of the considerations.

An entry level, table top CNC that is has many capabilities and is fairly inexpensive is the Stepcraft CNC.

There are many different sizes and "head" options: spindle, drag knife, print head, and laser head! 
These machines are from Germany and are available assembled or kit form.

I own a Shoobot Buddy so I am not in marketing for Stepcraft!

The CNCZone is another place to get more information on the broad range of CNCs available as there are many other CNCs available from desktop to multiple sheet size, so continue your research and choose wisely.


----------



## anthonyGghattas

Thank you for your reply 
I am a carpenter and i am looking to get a cnc for my workshop for doors ,cabinet …..
i am looking for a big cnc ( industrial )


----------



## FreedomMachineTool

Check out Freedom Machine Tool. We create industrial strength 3 Axis CNC routers in Colorado Springs. www.freedomcnc.com

Good luck!


----------



## oldnovice

Here are some others you can check out:

Shopbot, many sizes and costs available, good support
CamMaster, good reputation, many sizes/cost, good support
and so many many more, the list is very long and can be confusing.

As I stated before, go to the CNCZone and see what like pros use!
Just watch out for some of the made in China machines as support/parts will be tough if any at all.


----------



## Plumb

Whatever you do, do not go with BOSS CNC out of Texas
Here is my story..
BOSS ROUTERS INFO


----------



## finns

Hey Anthony. oldnovice has some good advice. I recently purchased an Axiom 8 and it seems to get along ok with me.


----------



## Ger21

Sorry, guys, but the Holz-Her machine is in a far different class than any of these other machines mentioned here.

Camasters and ShopBots aren't half the machine the Holz-Her is. This is the truly "industrial" realm of CNC routers, in the $100K range.

Anthony. I'm not familiar with that particular machine, but I've been using similar machines for almost 20 years now.



> I am new to the cnc machines and i am looking to purchase one for my workshop i would like to ask if a milling machine example : (HOLZ HER Nesting CNC Router DYNESTIC 7521) can also make 3d carving ?


The simple answer is yes. But it's not that simple. When you buy a machine that's designed for nested panel cutting, it won't be the best machine for 3D carving. 
I use a Morbidelli at my day job. It can cut panels about 15x faster than my small homebuilt router, but my homebuilt router can do 3D carvings almost as fast, and it can handle larger files.



> and horizontal door engraving (for locks doors …) ?


Again, a nested machine is not ideal for this kind of work. Nested machines use vacuum tables to hold sheets down, but for door operations, you typically need clamps or vacuum pods. You also need to use a 90° aggregate head on the spindle.
It's possible that the machine can do it, but changing from one operation to another may be very time consuming.

My recommendation to you, would be to talk to salesman from several different manufacturers, and tell them exactly what you want to do. I would spend at least 6-12 months doing a lot of research. Otherwise, you could make a very costly mistake.

If you need a machine like the Holz-Her for panel processing, but also want/need to do 3D carving, then I would recommend a small second machine like a Camaster Stinger for the carving work. 3D carvings can take several hours to complete, and you don't want your $100,000 machine tied up all day on a single carving, when it could be cutting 75 sheets of cabinet parts in the same time.


----------



## anthonyGghattas

hello guys that your for your great support and help

i changed my mined about my workshop upgrade (still studding my project) 
i got a deal at holzher where i get a beam saw , edge bender and a pod and rail cnc ( all new 2015 )
but i cant find any one with holzher experience that can guide me

i will can add to my carpentry melamine board cutting and edge bending services and my cnc is for my door production i got a deal for a holzher 7018 pro master


----------



## Ger21

I used an older Holz-Her pod and rail machine for 10 years at a previous job, with a Schelling Beam Saw.
And several Holz-Her edgebanders over the years. They have always been good machines with very good support.

When you buy machines like this, be aware that the proper software is just as important as the machines. buying cheap software wil not allow you to get the most out of your machine.


----------



## anthonyGghattas

thank you for the information
if i go with holzher i will get their CAMPUS software for my cnc


----------



## oldnovice

I agree with *Gerry*, if all you want is a panel machine for cabinet making the Holz-Her looks like the one you should get. I looked at the capabilities of this machine and it is indeed impressive for high throughput panel machining but I would be concerned by being captive with their software to get all the benefits of their system.


----------



## helluvawreck

I like the looks of the Camaster CNC machines. At the last two machinery shows in Atlanta (IWF) I looked at CNC routers and I kept going back to the CAMaster machines. As it turns out I didn't know that they manufactured these machines in my hometown (Cartersville, GA) until about 6 months after I first saw them in Atlanta. Of course that makes me a little biased because of freight and support. However, I can honestly say that they seem to be well built and designed and the people seem to be first class. The prices seem to be very competitive also. I don't have one yet and may never get one. However, I am still interested and will be going to the IWF this August. If I get one it will be a small machine and they have several models that would fit the bill. Anyways, if you live anywhere near Atlanta you would be able to see what a number of machinery manufacturers have to offer in the way of CNC. Atlanta IWF is a big show. Good luck.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## oldnovice

*Charles*, even though I own a Shopbot I can totally agree with you on the *Camaster* CNC as they are well built American made machines.

The *Holz-Her* system of, panel saws, panel machining, and edge banding are totally aimed at cabinet making!
The Holz-Her is German made and undoubtedly well made mechanically, electronically, and software. Similar to the data base software from *SAP*, well crafted and well supported.


----------



## Ger21

> I agree with *Gerry*, if all you want is a panel machine for cabinet making the Holz-Her looks like the one you should get. I looked at the capabilities of this machine and it is indeed impressive for high throughput panel machining but I would be concerned by being captive with their software to get all the benefits of their system.
> 
> - oldnovice


From my experience, 3rd party software is often much more flexible and powerful than manufacturer's software bundled with machines. But they can often run upwards of $5K-$10K


----------



## anthonyGghattas

Thank you for your great advice

Sorry this might seem out of subject

i would like to ask if any one can tell me how to calculate how many melamine board can a pressure beam saw cut in an hour knowing that i am looking at "HOLZ-HER TECTRA 6120 classic" :
Saw Blade Protrusion up to 82 mm
Sawing Unit: up to 11 kW


----------



## oldnovice

I belive you can get the correct answer directly from the "Holz-Her" mouth with a phone call. I don't have any idea of where you are but this site from Holz-Her will allow you to find the closest expert.

*Which in this case is:*

Michael Cassell 
HOLZ-HER expert
Crosslake Park Drive 124
28117 Mooresville, NC
United States
Cell Phone: +1 704 431 9541


----------



## Ger21

> i would like to ask if any one can tell me how to calculate how many melamine board can a pressure beam saw cut in an hour


There are a lot of factors that go into that.

With 82mm of blade height, you can technically cut 4 sheets of 3/4" material at a time. From my experience, you may see issues with chipping on the top sheet, so you may only want to cut 3 at a time.
Now, when it comes to stacking sheets, be aware that you need to have a LOT of identical parts, or stacking is no longer practical, without cutting extra parts.
You also have to factor in loading and unloading. When cutting a lot of parts, especially when stacking, the operator has to work HARD. 
And add in the fact that a good operator can be a lot faster than a bad operator.

I would expect that on average, you can expect 10-15 single sheets per hour. Stacking can double or triple that, if you can unload it fast enough.
Say your cutting cabinet base sides, and you get 5 parts/sheet. It would probably take about 2-3 minutes to cut, but if cutting 3 sheets at a time, you're unloading 3 parts every 15 seconds. If you have to pause the machine to unload, that can add a lot of time.


----------



## wuddoc

If you are not in a rush attend IWF (Atlanta Show) to gather facts on machinery and software. If possible have some drawings or sketches on what your final product should look along with quantity of each run.


----------



## Pete123

I have Busellato easy jet 5.12 for over 2 months and it's been a rollercoaster since day 1. On the second day of installation unpleasant accident happened, I was attacked by Scm/Busellato tech, but I didn't press charges. Easy-jet came with one part broken- they call it muffler- and 2 months after I received 4 or more packages with spare parts but there is no-one good! Today I called about problem with post processor and tech Benjamin from SCM/BUSELLATO hang up on me accusing me of using illegal copy of Alphacam. I was train in Europe where I bought alphacam. They are telling me that they will not help me because they don't have alphacam license in their data base in here. 
SCM GROUP, BUSELLATO YOU SHOULD TAKE CARE OF YOUR PRODUCTS AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT THE OTHER'S PRODUCTS. IF YOU DIDN'T SELL IT IT DOESN'T MEAN THAT YOU CAN ACCUSE ANYONE FOR HAVING ILLEGAL COPY! YOU SOLD ME EASY JET AND POST PROCESSOR SO GET BACK TO WORK ON THOSE PRODUCTS!
I didn't call about alphacam, I called about post processor!! And every time they logged into a team viewer they start changing options of team viewer without permission. 
MY COMPUTER=MY PROPERTY!
I'm thinking of returning the machine very seriously. 
This is real service from Scm, Buselato and I didn't signed for that. BE AWARE!
I also have a Biesse Rover cnc and Biesse Lato 38 edgebander and the service from company is great!
You should consider Biesse. I bought both used and received a service without spending a penny ( phone service). Rover is 30 years old and they still helping with it! Great company, Great service!


----------

